# Going rate for dog sitting?



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

What would be a reasonable hourly rate for dog sitting in the owner's home?


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

It's around £20 a day here if not more depending on number of animals etc. I pay £15 per dog per day for mine to stay at their sitters.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

There isn't really an hourly rate unless you they are short visits, for instance it's £22 for an hour of my dog walker's time for home visits (£12 for half an hour) or solo walks. For professionals, prices range from £35 to £80 overnight depending on how many animals, if it's a smallholding etc, then the daytime would be extra at the lower price ranges (if not at the higher range in some places).


----------



## Ownedbymany (Nov 16, 2014)

I charge between £10-15 per hour depending on a few things, it's usually £10 though or £35+ for overnights depending on how long for, if they need a daytime visit(s) what or how many pets/plants or related jobs there is.

ETA if anyone wanted a sit for few hours in the day or something then the hourly rate would be reduced, again how much reduced would depend on the circumstances but if I was in one place for a few hours I could take some petrol costs and travel time off for example but it would have to be ok with the owner for me to do my midday walks.


----------



## PetParadiseGifts (Feb 1, 2015)

I need to show my friends this! I charge a bar of chocolate a day haha


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

If you expect someone there all day then it'll be expensive!!

I charge the same as I would for a walk if it's visits and if it's a regular client.


----------

